# Western Lessons in Scotland



## handbagsandhay (12 September 2018)

Hi

Can anyone recommend western horse riding lessons in Scotland (or Cumbria area) where you don't need to have your own horse?  based near Edinburgh but willing to travel.  i was given a contact for John Fyfe but I can't seem to get him.  Are there any others?

Many thanks


----------



## HeyMich (12 September 2018)

https://www.lungaridingstables.co.uk/

These guys are over on the west coast near Lochgilphead, and are great. Bit far to travel from Edinburgh though!

Maybe call the guys at SNEC and ask for local recommendations?


----------



## handbagsandhay (19 September 2018)

Thanks for the reccommendation.  Unfortunately they haven't gotten back to me....neither have the other two I have contacted   the WES gave me a couple of names but no reply from them either


----------



## TPO (20 September 2018)

WES area 11 on Facebook; Kayreen is really quick at replying. She also seems to run Scottish Western Riders group and also replies quickly.https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1423332954554875&ref=content_filter

Blackford Glen Western Riders is the Facebook page for John's place. He also has his own website, I don't know if he replies any quicker via the contact page on there. http://johnfyfe.org

There's also Doreen at Summerhill Stud. You need your own horse but they might be able to help and/or put you in contact with other people. Summerhill Stud hold clinics and have the trainer Sam Magdaleno https://m.facebook.com/groups/375577429132579

Not sure if it's too far to travel but Arlene Cluness in Aberdeenshire used to teach on her horses.

Oh, there's also Brandon McAuslan at The Meadows in St. Andrews. Again I'm not sure if he has lesson horses but he teaches, hosts clinics and training days for western. 

Hope that helps


----------



## handbagsandhay (20 September 2018)

Excellent thanks for the great reply TPO.  John Fyfe and Kayreen are the two who I have tried to contact and not heard back.  I haven't tried to contact them on Facebook though so I will have a look on there.!  thanks so much for your help


----------



## TPO (20 September 2018)

I sent you a PM with Kayreen's email.

It's the WES show this weekend so Kayreen will be very busy organising it. I'd imagine she might be a bit slower in replying to non-show related business for a wee while.

There is a Bob Mayhew clinic at Howe EC (Fife) this Saturday from 9.30am open to spectators. It's a clinic in preparation for the show so broken down into the different classes like trail, pleasure, ranch etc

The actual WES show is at Howe on Sunday.

John should also be there as he's involved with WES. Face to face he's very chatty and helpful. The shows and clinics are probably the best opportunities to meet people and get info.


----------



## Darraxi (27 November 2018)

Second Brandon McAuslan; heâ€™s planning to do a groundwork workshop at The Meadows on the 15th or 16th December (poll for date is on FB page), I will certainly be going to spectate even if I canâ€™t arrange transport for my own horse to attend, as I have heard fantastic things!


----------



## TPO (1 December 2018)

Darraxi said:



			Second Brandon McAuslan; heâ€™s planning to do a groundwork workshop at The Meadows on the 15th or 16th December (poll for date is on FB page), I will certainly be going to spectate even if I canâ€™t arrange transport for my own horse to attend, as I have heard fantastic things!
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping to make it on 16th. Would be good to meet a western H&H'er


----------

